# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ζεμπράκι στο μπαλκόνι μου!

## KokkinoMpaloni

Γεια σας! Σήμερα βρήκα παγιδευμένο στο μπαλκόνι μου ένα αρσενικό ζεμπράκι! Μάλλον άκουσε τα δικά μου και ήρθε κοντά. Προσπαθώντας να φτάσει τα σποράκια τους έπεσε μέσα στο βρακάκι του κλουβιού και δε μπόρεσε να βγεί. Επειδή δε μπορούσα να το πιάσω έμεινε αρκετή ώρα στο σαλόνι μας οπότε το έβγαλα και φωτογραφία!




Είναι ομορφούλι, αλλά πολύ κουρασμένο και έχει λίγο μαδημένη ουρίτσα. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα άλλο μικρό κλουβί και το έβαλα μαζί με ένα θηλυκό σχετικά καινούργιο μέχρι αύριο που θα πάω να πάρω άλλο.

----------


## panoss

Είναι τυχερό που σε βρήκε!!
Να το φροντίσεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς και να μας ενημερώνεις με τα νέα του!!!

----------


## despoiki

Αχου το.. είναι πολύ γλυκούλι. Ελπίζω να προσαρμοστεί γρήγορα στο νέο του σπίτι :-)

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ναι, εννοείται ότι θα το προσέχω! Ήταν πολύ τυχερό που το βρήκα έγκαιρα, γιατί ήταν και διψασμένο! Και ήταν και φοβερή έκπληξη για μένα!
 Αν και τώρα κάποιος στενοχωριέται που το έχασε...

----------


## sarpijk

Κακως παντως το εβαλες με το δικο σου πουλακι γιατι ενδεχομενως να ειναι αρρωστο και να εχει παρασιτα.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

> Κακως παντως το εβαλες με το δικο σου πουλακι γιατι ενδεχομενως να ειναι αρρωστο και να εχει παρασιτα.



Ναι, το ξέρω. Αλλά είναι τετάρτη και τα πετ σοπ είχαν κλείσει ήδη όταν το βρήκα. Ή θα το άφηνα να φύγει, ή θα το έβαζα με το θηλυκό μου. Αύριο πάντως θα πάω πρωί πρωί για κλουβί και θα το αλλάξω για να γίνει κανονικά η καραντίνα του.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πηγη, ειναι αργα για την καραντινα! Εχεις αλλα πουλακια κοντα στην θηλυκια και στον επισκεπτη σου?

----------


## lagreco69

Να το χαιρεσαι!!! πηγη ενα κλουβακι καβατζα παντα χρειαζεται στην εκτροφη μας, ειτε για επισκεπτες καλη ωρα σαν τον δικο σου ειτε εαν, χτυπαω ξυλο! καποιο πτηνο μας αρρωστησει.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

> Πηγη, ειναι αργα για την καραντινα! Εχεις αλλα πουλακια κοντα στην θηλυκια και στον επισκεπτη σου?


Nαι, έχω το καρδερινοκάναρο μισό μέτρο πιο πάνω στον ίδιο τοίχο, γιατί έχουν περάσει οι 40 μέρες της θηλυκιάς. Επίσης, το κλουβί στο οποίο τσιμπολογούσε αρχικά το νέο πουλάκι είναι αυτό με το άλλο μου ζεμπράκι και τον κοινωνικό σπίνο. Είναι πολύ μακριά, αλλά πρέπει να είχε μείνει εκεί αρκετή ώρα πριν το βρω.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Το έβαλα σε δικό του κλουβάκι σήμερα. Επίσης του έβαλα πούδρα για τις ψείρες και μηλόξυδο στο νερό. Να κάνω το ίδιο και με τα υπόλοιπα; Τους είχα βάλει πούδρα πριν 2 βδομάδες, δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται ακόμα.

----------


## Windsa

Απ όσα φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία το πουλάκι είναι θηλυκό Chestnut Flanked White, Black Cheek. Άρα για το ταίρι προσπάθησε να βρείς ένα αρσενικό με μαύρα μαγουλα.  :winky:

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ευχαριστώ! Αναρωτιόμουν όντως για τη μετάλλαξή του! Αλλά ακόμα είναι μικρό νομίζω, γιατί δεν έχει βγει η ριγέ του ουρά. Είχα στο μυαλό μου να περιμένω μήηηπως τυχόν λόγω ηλικίας έχει άτονα χρώματα και τελικά γίνει σαν ενήλικο αρσενικό cfw με μαύρα μάγουλα. Ή κάνω λάθος; Έχει κάτι γκρίζες σκιούλες στο θώρακα, αλλά όχι σαφείς ρίγες.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Γεια σας και πάλι! Σήμερα πήγαμε επίσκεψη στο γιατρό προληπτικά. Το πουλάκι δε φαίνεται να έχει κάτι εξωτερικά και το άκουσε εντάξει. Μόνο που αποδείχτηκε πολύ παχύ. Κατά τα άλλα, θα περιμένουμε να περάσουν άλλες τρεις εβδομάδες.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Καλησπέρα! Είχα καιρό να γράψω στο φόρουμ λόγω εξεταστικής, τώρα όμως έχω όμως νέα για το πουλάκι!


 Πριν 1,5 μήνα περίπου γύρισα σπίτι και βρήκα την πόρτα του κλουβιού του  μισάνοιχτη, όταν ακόμα ήταν στην καραντίνα του. Στενοχωρήθηκα πάρα πολύ  που κατάφερε πάλι και ξεπόρτισε, γιατί έλειπα και αρκετές ώρες και  υπολόγιζα ότι θα είχε πάει μακριά. Ώσπου μετά από πέντε λεπτά το άκουσα  να κάνει φωνούλες κάπου τριγύρω! Είχε κρυφτεί μέσα στη λεμονιά μας και  δεν έφευγε. Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες να το πιάσουμε το χάσαμε και  απλά βάλαμε νερό και σπόρους σε πολλά σημεία γύρω από το σπίτι. Αργά το  απόγευμα εμφανίστηκε στην κορυφή ενός άλλου δέντρου να επιβλέπει την  περιοχή! Εντέλει διανυκτέρευσε έξω. 

Το επόμενο πρωί το βρήκαμε  να κάνει κούνια στα σκοινιά που απλώνουμε τα ρούχα (!). Αφού έφαγε και  ήπιε νερό άρχισε πάλι τις βόλτες. Τότε βάλαμε σε εμφανές σημείο το  κλουβί με τα ζεμπράκια και τον κοινωνικό σπίνο. Μάλλον αυτός ήταν ο  στόχος εξαρχής, γιατί μόλις το εντόπισε άρχισε την προσπάθεια να μπει  μέσα στο κλουβί (όπως και την πρώτη φορά που ήρθε στο μπαλκόνι). Ήθελε  τόσο πολύ να μπει μαζί τους, που το πλησιάζαμε στα 40 εκ. και δεν  έφευγε! Και κάπως έτσι το πιάσαμε, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα άδειο κλουβί.

Ήταν πολύ τυχερό, γιατί το ίδιο βράδυ έβρεξε καταρρακτωδώς και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που το βρήκαμε (/μας ξαναβρήκε!) έγκαιρα.

Πλέον  είναι στο κλουβί με τα υπόλοιπα ζεμπράκια και τον κοινωνικό, και τα  πάνε πολύ καλά με το άλλο μου θηλυκό. Το αρσενικό δείχνει να μην το  ανέχεται όταν στριμώχνονται στην ίδια πατήθρα και κάποιες φορές το  διώχνει, αλλά δεν έχω δει καυγάδες. Με τον κοινωνικό σπίνο δεν έχουν  ιδιαίτερη αλληλεπίδραση νομίζω. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πουλάκια  ταίριαξαν ανά δύο. (Τα δύο αρσενικά ήταν ήδη δεμένα μεταξύ τους πριν τα  πάρω).

Επίσης, το πουλάκι δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα την κανονική του  ουρά (με τις ρίγες), τη στιγμή που όλα τα άλλα έχουν αρχίσει να αλλάζουν  φτεράκια για καλοκαίρι. Κατέληξα ότι μάλλον του την είχαν μαδήσει άλλα  πουλιά πριν έρθει για πρώτη φορα, γιατί κατά τα άλλα το φτέρωμά του  είναι εντάξει και δεν είναι τόσο μικρό.

Αυτά προς το παρόν!

----------


## Steliosan

Καλα λεμε μεγαλη αλητρα η δικια σου. :Fighting0092:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι πολυ τυχερο που το βρηκατε ξανα.. να το προσεχεις σαν τα ματια σου Πηγη!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχει τάσεις διαφυγής αυτό το πουλάκι ... πρόσεχε το.
Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις λουκετάκια στο κλουβί, αν και δεν είναι παπαγάλοι , για να αποφύγεις τυχόν ανεπιθύμητο άνοιγμα του κλουβιού, ή να μην κλείσεις καλά το πορτάκι και να ανοίξει με ένα πετάρισμα του πουλιού.

----------


## skrekas

χαχα δραπετης ο μικρός. Γι' αυτό τώρα πρόσεχε τον περισσότερο μην σου φύγει!!!

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Νομίζω ότι το πορτάκι είχε σκαλώσει στο στήριγμα μιας πατήθρας και δεν είχε κατέβει μέχρι κάτω. Το κενό ήταν περίπου 1,5 εκατοστό, κι όμως έφυγε(!). Τώρα τσεκάρω τα πορτάκια του μεγάλου κλουβιού 2 φορές και σχεδιάζω να πάρω κλουβί με ελατήρια στις πόρτες. Είναι απίστευτο από που μπορεί να χωρέσει ένα ζεμπράκι.

----------

